# Staining outdoor concrete



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Thinking about staining the driveway, sidewalk and patio. I have done a little research online and I guess at a minimum I'm looking at renting a pressure washer (need it for the stucco cleaning too) and the staining materials. 

Any advice on method or certain products would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

I stained my back patio and garage floor. For your driveway and garage you will need to use a grease cutting cleaning solvent with the pressure washer. I would get a washer with at least 2500 PSI. Good luck


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*acid stain*

pm me ,I do this for a living, and will share with you all info


----------

